# fly rod



## jmckeon (Feb 21, 2009)

looking to get a flyrod set up to learn with wondering if anyone knows a decent not to costly one or if anyone has a decent used one for sale


----------



## Undertow (Apr 5, 2006)

What do you plan on fishing for or what size flyrod are you looking for?
Undertow


----------



## jmckeon (Feb 21, 2009)

i plan on using it for panfish steelhead and trout also i know nothing about them so i came to the people who do just need something i can learn with and use


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

It will be hard to find a rod that can handle steelhead well without overgunning for trout/panfish. 6wt., maybe. I'd start with something smaller and wait to start steelheading later. Unless you fish primarily for steelhead, in which case I'd say get something 9-9 1/2' in 8wt., medium-fast action.

If you fish mainly for trout/panfish, get a 5 wt. Cabela's Stowaways are nice, with a complete outfit (reel, line, rod) for @ $150, or a little more depending on whether you want a fancier reel. 

Temple Forks Outfitters and Reddington have some good lower priced rods as well


----------



## jmckeon (Feb 21, 2009)

i wanna mainly get it for trying on trout and pan fish 


move on to steelhead later

would like to get a used one if i could


----------



## BrokenWing (Jun 6, 2006)

I would look into a 5wt.


----------



## Talkeetna (Apr 11, 2009)

www.sierratradingpost.com/p/,1412V_Ross-Reels-Essence-FC-Fly-Rod-and-Reel-Combination-3wt-4wt-4-Piece-Flycast-Reel-1.html

If you sign up for their deal flier they'll usually send you a coupon for at least 15% off and possibly free shipping.

If you're going to mainly be using it for panfish, the 3/4 weight will be more fun.

Enjoy.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

jmckeon said:


> would like to get a used one if i could


Check Craigslist. Some good deals there in my area.


----------



## FlyFisherG (Jan 27, 2009)

For what you are wanting I would suggest a St. Croix in a 9ft. 4wt. You can buy less expensive rods but you will out grow them fast. If you're sure about yourself spend the 250 bux for the rod and you'll be very happy with it for years. Here are a few links for you.

Legend Ultra
Legend Elite
Good luck with your choice.

http://www.goldstockssportinggoods.com/product/st-croix-legend-ultra
http://flydepot.com/flyfishing/pn--st-croix-legend-ultra-fly-rod
http://www.percysflies.com/page/LCOWS/PROD/StCroixRods/LegendUltra


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 21, 2003)

You don't need to spend any more money on an outfit than which you are comfortable. There are alot of very reasonably price rods that are very fishable.


If you are convinced to go the used route, take a look at ebay, you'll find hundreds of choices. Of course with anything used, there is some aspect of buyer beware.

I'd strongly recommend you take a look at this option, down at the very bottom of this page (there are also other reasonably priced options higher up on the page) -

http://www.dorber.com/flyrods.html

These guys know their stuff. They make their own blanks, right here in the good old U S of A. If you call them, they are a small company and you will talk to someone knowledgeable.


----------



## FlyFisherG (Jan 27, 2009)

There are some nice rods on the on the site you posted *Pork Chop* at reasonable prices. Granted he shouldn't spend more then he's comfortable with, but I'm talking from experience here. Most folks that want to start flyfishing go out and buy inexpensive rods and most are slow action rods so the beginner usually becomes disheartened trying to make good casts, then some give up. I feel that if you want to learn to flyfish and you know you're gonna stick with it go ahead and buy a quality rod up-front and then learn. You wont outgrow it as fast, you'll enjoy fishing it more. Trust me, it's easier for a beginner to shoot line with a medium fast action than a slow action. As for me, that is what I went through. I struggled with a cheap slow action rod for a time then I bought a better rod......the first rod was wasted money. Although somewhere in my years of flyfishing I learned to double-haul so a slower action seems to fit me more then my wife's medium fast rod. Now it seems I'm most comfortable with my old 8ft 5wt glass rod, go figure.
Only spend what you can afford but buy the best you can.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

FlyFisherG said:


> There are some nice rods on the on the site you posted *Pork Chop* at reasonable prices. Granted he shouldn't spend more then he's comfortable with, but I'm talking from experience here. Most folks that want to start flyfishing go out and buy inexpensive rods and most are slow action rods so the beginner usually becomes disheartened trying to make good casts, then some give up. I feel that if you want to learn to flyfish and you know you're gonna stick with it go ahead and buy a quality rod up-front and then learn. You wont outgrow it as fast, you'll enjoy fishing it more. Trust me, it's easier for a beginner to shoot line with a medium fast action than a slow action. As for me, that is what I went through. I struggled with a cheap slow action rod for a time then I bought a better rod......the first rod was wasted money.
> Only spend what you can afford but buy the best you can.


I might have one of those cheap fly rods out in the pole barn. If I can find it it's yours for $10. You will have to come up here (Davison) to get it. I have a lot of Flies, that I tied a lone time ago that you can pick out to buy cheap. I might even have a reel with fly line for it. It was my back-up rod, that's a story in itself--- I broke my good rod while trout fishing in the UP on a week vacation and had to buy this cheap rod to get me by. It always went with me form then on---PM me if you are interested and I will go looking.


----------



## Brown duck (Dec 16, 2005)

FlyFisherG said:


> There are some nice rods on the on the site you posted *Pork Chop* at reasonable prices. Granted he shouldn't spend more then he's comfortable with, but I'm talking from experience here. Most folks that want to start flyfishing go out and buy inexpensive rods and most are slow action rods so the beginner usually becomes disheartened trying to make good casts, then some give up. I feel that if you want to learn to flyfish and you know you're gonna stick with it go ahead and buy a quality rod up-front and then learn. You wont outgrow it as fast, you'll enjoy fishing it more. Trust me, it's easier for a beginner to shoot line with a medium fast action than a slow action. As for me, that is what I went through. I struggled with a cheap slow action rod for a time then I bought a better rod......the first rod was wasted money. Although somewhere in my years of flyfishing I learned to double-haul so a slower action seems to fit me more then my wife's medium fast rod. Now it seems I'm most comfortable with my old 8ft 5wt glass rod, go figure.
> Only spend what you can afford but buy the best you can.


I have to disagree. From my personal experience, I learned to cast on a relatively slow action rod. For short casts fishing for trout, it was more than ample. In fact, I recently sought out a better, relatively slow action rod for my small stream rod - when fishing in tight quarters, fast rods are a hindrance. I think too many people are getting discouraged from fly fishing because they went out and bought an expensive rod, only to find that it was like casting with a flag pole. This is where I think companies like St. Croix and Sage are missing out - their premium rods are almost all fast-action; there's still that segment of the population that likes the more traditional slow action and are willing to pay for it - that's where companies like Scott and Orvis come in.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Slow action rods are much much more forgiving for the beginner. My kids (8 & 11) can handle my mid-full flex rods just fine, but hand them a tip flex Zero G and they end up with nothing but frustration.


----------



## DHise (Jun 2, 2008)

It all depends on the individual caster. Some like fast, some like slow and some like in between actions. Very similar to golf clubs and the beds and porridge in Goldie Locks and the 3 bears. 

That is the primary reason Orvis came up with the flex index system- if an angler does well with a tip flex in a 4 weight he/she will prefer the tip flex in a 9 weight (no matter the condition). I sell rods according to the individuals stroke and usually not according to the situations and conditions they are fishing. The fly cast is all about mechanics and timing and if you cant feel the rod spring or load you wont be able to cast that particular rod the way you want. That is where thre frustration comes in.

I recommend casting multiple rods before you purchase one. This will also tell you what action you prefer as a fly caster.

My 3 cents


----------



## FlyFisherG (Jan 27, 2009)

You all make great points, I tend to make deliberate shorter casts to specific areas where as my wife is not so deliberate, she takes advantage of longer casts. I'm not trying to get a debate started, we all obviously have different experiences we rely on. I'm just saying that the ones I tought to flyfish like a faster action then I, of course when they get my age they may have gotten past the science and the "Force" will be with them . 
*DHise* has the right idea about casting multiple rods before you purchase one, that really IS the best way, and most shops will let you do just that.
I have fished many rods in my years flyfishing and my "go to rod" is an old glass rod I bought at a yard sale, I dont know what it is or what line it's rated for. I refurbished it and tried many lines on it and I prefer the Royal Wulff Triangle Taper with the first 10 foot cut off. Everyone will have a different go to rod.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I would have to agree with Dave and Gary

My take on rods (with my style of fishing) depends on the water fished. I primarily fish larger tailwaters and fish heavy with long casts. I've tried midflex rods, but they don't cut it for me. Now if I were to target smaller waters where shorter casts are the norm, something softer would probably be ideal. 

I currently own a a Superfine (full flex) in a 2 and love it, but I limit that to dries and wets in close quarters and for pocket water on larger rivers. Sure I can lay out some line, but it's not pretty...LOL

I cut my teeth throwing tungheads with droppers and found that I'm way more accurate, with tighter loops and good distance with a faster rod and got hooked. I've gone through probably a dozen or more sticks starting with midflex rods, but have since traded all but one for the fastest I could afford. 

Also for heavier rods like 6's, 7's 8's, 9's and 10's that may be used for sinking/sinktip lines, throwing big wind-resistant bugs or in windy conditions a fast rod is a necessity.

This being said, don't fish indies or dredge bottom with C/D rigs where a softer rod might protect a lighter leader.


----------



## wombatq (Jun 16, 2003)

I'm just glomming on to this post. I'm following along as the Boy Scout in my house signed up for the Fly Fishing MB at camp, so he'll need a rig. Keep posting this stuff, as we are both reading it.

(The bad part is, I got him into archery and the little poop is already better than I am)


----------



## FlyFisherG (Jan 27, 2009)

Here is some great deals at Sierra Trading Post on fly rods and reels.

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/p/4302,97955_Cortland-Endurance-Fly-Rod-9-5wt-2-Piece.html

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/p/4302,1627N_Powell-TMX-Fishing-Fly-Rod-4-Piece-9&#8217;-5wt.html

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/p/4302,1732N_Targus-Gary-Borger-Pro-Series-Fly-Fishing-Rod-4-Piece-9&#8217;-4wt.html

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/p/4302,1412V_Ross-Reels-Essence-FC-Fly-Rod-and-Reel-Combination-3wt-4wt-4-Piece-Flycast-Reel-1.html

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/p/4302,1122R_Redington-Redfly-Fly-Line-Weight-Forward-Floating.html

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/p/4302,97955_Cortland-Endurance-Fly-Rod-9-5wt-2-Piece.html

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/p/4302,73632_Scientific-Anglers-Concept-79-LA-Disc-Fly-Fishing-Reel.html


----------



## cane crazed (Jul 22, 2008)

has anyone tested the new echo rods that rajeff is designing? they are very good casting rods if you do not care about the fact of where they are made. they start around 150.00. i personally cast mostly split cane, except when salmon fishing.


----------

